# Berea, KY: anyone know this area?



## bookfarmer (Jan 1, 2009)

Michigan winters this past couple of years have been pretty brutal. We've started to think about possibly going to a somewhat milder climate. We want four seasons and being near a college town. One place that interests us is Berea, KY. Berea College has a fascinating history and current focus. According to the city's website, the area seems to have many of the values we cherish.

So what we'd like to know from folks who know the area are any particular aspects good or bad we should be aware of? Particularly we'd like to know how welcoming folks are towards outsiders, especially those from the north. Also, weatherwise, are there any regular occurrences, like tornadoes, to consider?

TIA


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I am from Ohio but moved to Alabama.
First I would say check out http://www.city-data.com/ 
(great site to compare where you are at now and all.) I use that site for any place I want to learn more about.

I have not lived in Berea, Kentucky but we know some people who do. If, you are into art you will be living in the same town as Mitchelle Tolle. 

Berea, Kentucky was in MotherEarthNews last year. I can't recall which month but you might be able to go to their site and find out more about it.

The couple we know that live there loved it.Although, I think they have moved now because his job.

A little side note..Traveling from Ohio to Alabama we had stopped at KFC once off the highway in Berea, Kentucky..I didn't care much for it.. Didn't seem fresh..lol.. I don't know why that sticks in my mind but it does.. 

Best of luck to you and hopefully someone on here can tell you more about the town.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I was raised in that area, and my brother went to Berea college. It's a nice area, but is now much bigger than I remember. The last time we visited, I couldn't believe all the traffic. Folks are curious and most are related to each other in some way, so if you make one mad, you make 'em all mad. If one likes you, the rest probably will, too.

Edited to add:
Tornadoes are a concern, and if you're a yankee, be very careful in your speech. Northerners come across as uppity and ubrupt, or clipped in speech. People are sugary sweet down south, and easily offended by northerners who make fun of their drawal. Take time while driving the side roads, and get to know people before asking a bunch of questions, and you'll get along ok.


----------



## lexi green (May 29, 2002)

Hi, I do not live in Berea, but live about 35 miles north east of Lexington. I will say that the people here are the most friendly group that I have run into. As in any place, there are always a few people who can't get along with others. When we came here I met many helpful people. I do believe that it is more excepting in the north area of KY,Georgetown, Flemingburg ,Morehead,Maysville for example. I know these areas and find that the people are most helpful. There are collages here also. I would recomend that if you were inclined to move here, vist for a week or two then rent for a year and see if it mets with your expectations. check out job prospects, should you need one or if you are self suffient, where the best buys are. If I can be of any assistance ,contact me, oh by the way, I am one of those northerners. lol lexi


----------



## bookfarmer (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I'm doing all the research I can to find out more about the area. I've been to Lexington a number of times and liked it, but figured it was probably pretty high-priced down there. As I look at the various websites, I find properties aren't much different than here in SE Michigan.

Any and all advice/observations welcome!


----------

